# mini mill bandsaw



## sctstoys72 (Jan 6, 2009)

anybody out there using a MSG minimill250p,looking at buying one used just like to here some pros cons on them, this is the mill that turns around and saws back made in Washington state,neat mill,never seen this design before. 25hp kohler 30ft track.


----------



## irishcountry (Jan 6, 2009)

Never heard of it sounds interesting got a link??


----------



## sctstoys72 (Jan 6, 2009)

the only info out there i can find is MSG's website,like to hear from somebody who has seen one work,wish there was a youtube video.


----------



## sctstoys72 (Jan 15, 2009)

Has ANYBODY been around one of these mills?


----------



## swanny (Jan 16, 2009)

I saw their promotional dvd...pretty cool unit. Didn't like the sawdust exhaust though...goes everywhere. Had some pretty well thought-out ideas and design features like their automated log turner and dogs.

Prices weren't that bad, but shipping to the Right Coast would be.


----------



## sctstoys72 (Jan 16, 2009)

i,m getting close to making a deal on this one,it's not running at this time,so i have'nt seen one saw,but i can get it cheap compaired to a new one.


----------



## TNMIKE (Jan 17, 2009)

*Go for it*

And let us know how it works. Looks like a robust design. I like the fact it is powerfed and will cut in both directions.


----------



## sctstoys72 (Jan 17, 2009)

it's neat mill, the saw head seems well built,the track,dogs ect i can improve maybe, the one thing it will do is cut tapered lap siding without touching the cant,just as a CSM will do, tilt the blade and change directions.


----------



## sctstoys72 (Jan 21, 2009)

got the mill bought this morning,should have it home Fri. can't wait to saw with it,and make a video too.


----------



## TNMIKE (Jan 21, 2009)

*We need pictures*

and a full report. Ive got a bandmill about 3/4 finished..hoping to finish up this spring..


----------



## sctstoys72 (Jan 21, 2009)

i considered building my own,i have a 20hp onan,access to material new,at half price,home machine shop with the means of building a well engineered mill, the only reason i did'nt was i was afraid i would loose intrest in it halfway thru. I've got too many projects going,i bought this one for $3000,it's 10k new,got to put the motor back on and fix a few riigg'ins. The valves stuck in the heads,i found out this was a problem with 25hp kohlers.


----------



## olyman (Jan 24, 2009)

seems you got a good buy on it--i like the reversing feature-------


----------

